# Steering wheel controls DON’T work, locks either!



## chart047 (Mar 22, 2017)

Can anyone help me here, I saw a thread somewhere about something similar but I can’t find it again, I just noticed on my way to work the other morning that my cruise control button wasn’t working NOTHING happens at all when I try to turn it on or set it, NONE of the controls on my steering wheel work at all, also today the lock/unlock button stopped working INCLUDING the key fob the only thing on the key fob that works is the trunk button. Anyone have any suggestions for a do it yourselfer? I have already checked all the fuses they’re good.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

What year /model CRUZE do you have? Start with these threads, perhaps the info you need will be there
https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/gtsearch.php?q=steering wheel controls


----------



## chart047 (Mar 22, 2017)

2012 Eco model 6sp manual


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Check your body computer (in the center console on the floor by your feet) for loose wiring or physical/water damage.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Check your body computer (in the center console on the floor by your feet) for loose wiring or physical/water damage.


Going from memory, I don't think the steering wheel controls goes direct to the radio. The radio has to get the commands via the car's computer bus. The BCM is the central brains to the whole thing.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Going from memory, I don't think the steering wheel controls goes direct to the radio. The radio has to get the commands via the car's computer bus. The BCM is the central brains to the whole thing.


All those things definitely route through the body computer


----------

